

Ask HN: Things to consider when hiring your first developer - crockstar

What things should a company consider when hiring their first developer? What would they need to support this person properly? What should they look out for? What might they overlook? Any thoughts very much appreciated.
======
attheodo
Some quick thoughts: \- If you have product, your first developer should at
least be familiar with your technology stack. 2-3 years hands on experience
should be a must imho. Avoid arguments like "He looks like a smart dude, he'll
pick up things along the way" \- Not sure how it's done in your country but at
least provide a tidy and accessible workspace, equipment of choice as well as
insurance coverage. Not to mention a descent salary. \- You should look for
someone who gets the job done. Not a crazy scientist, not someone who
perfectly explains theories, not someone with a jaw-dropping CV. You need
things done, within deadlines. Whatever things it might be, so yeah he should
be able to get his hands dirty with various stuff not only the one, two things
he mentions in his CV. But again, it's not sane to find the perfect
generalist.

